# Going to our first show!



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

This Sunday we're going to a Sanction match in Duncan. I've been going on Monday's to the handler's drop in class to see if I would like it, or even if Kratos would be good at it. 

Turns out he has a natural stack, and responds really well. So we're going to a Sanction Match this sunday and next sunday! He'll be in the baby puppy class and its just for fun, no points. But I don't know what to wear. 

I've seen regulation shows where the women were hose, flats, and a business suit. Do you wear those at sanction matches? Could someone give this girl some pointers?

Thanks.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Wear something comfortable. A nice pair of pants (not your best 
ones), nice shirt, flats or tennis shoes for running.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Andaka said:


> Wear something comfortable. A nice pair of pants (not your best
> ones), nice shirt, flats or tennis shoes for running.


Nice picture. Nice back.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, very nice looking dog =)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It's my dog, but not me showing him. That is Fran Foster, my pro handler.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How does one go about getting a pro handler?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd imagine you would be able to find one through your local Kennel club or breeder. I don't know though. I'm going to handle my own dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> How does one go about getting a pro handler?



I got a recommendation for a handler from a friend of mine. I love my handler (and my dogs do too). I am very pleased!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

But she is just doing a match, not a point show. I recommend that she show her own dog for now.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That's exciting news. I have no advice, just hoping to be where you are one day! Looking forward to updates ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> But she is just doing a match, not a point show. I recommend that she show her own dog for now.



I just watched a match this past weekend.  Everyone had lots of fun. A great place to learn how to show your dog.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

It will be fun and even in point matches I'll be showing myself. But thank you! We're looking forward to it.


----------

